# how can i tell if my hedgehog likes me or not



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

okay, so i've had rose for about 3 months now and some things she does makes me think shes doesnt like me, for instence Rarely when im holding her, she bites so hard that she doesnt let go, also some times when im petting her she hisses and huffs. but i also get the feeling she likes me, like she cuddles with me all the time and she listens to me when i tell her not to go under the furniture, and when shes runing around outside she comes over to me and lays on my lap when im sitting down, right now she fell asleep on my lap and when i hold her she makes a whistle sound and i looked it up and apparently means shes content, can someone let me know what she might think of me?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She loves you.  

If she didn't, she wouldn't curl up on your lap, run to you or sleep comfortably on you.

The biting could be so many thing...try using the Search Box for Biting. There's a lot of threads. As for the hissing and huffing, completely normal. I always tell myself it's Sumo's way of Saying 'I love you, too'. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Biting could be your just in hedgies way, a scent, it could be crankiness (times when you interact), weather, hedgie was hungry and hadn't eaten enough before handling times.

I agree with MissC to take a search because so many things can contribute to it. Very rarely does a hedgehog bite to bite.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I think the fact that she seeks you out during play time shows a lot. In my eyes, that means that she sees you as a safe thing to run to. Thats a good thing! 

I really doubt that she bites out of meanness. Like MissC said - do a search about biting to get some ideas about how to figure out why she's biting, and how to prevent it. There have been a lot of posts recently about deterring biting.


----------

